# Setting up my photoselling website and protection



## sikanx (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi , i have been shooting since many years ago and i recently decide  that i could make a fortune out of it. 

Anyway, since i am not too computer-savvy so i let a friend of mine to  setup my own photo selling website and do all the hosting etc.

I am wondering what is the best way to protect my photos from stolen, i  cant trust my friend 100% and he will have access to all my images,  thank you


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 19, 2010)

Store them in a bank vault...got to protect those fortunes.


----------



## Wheels47130 (Jul 20, 2010)

A good database program for look ups and store them in as many places as you can. I use an external and internal hardrives as well as web storage. You can't have to many back ups.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 20, 2010)

sikanx said:


> I am wondering what is the best way to protect my photos from stolen, i  cant trust my friend 100% and he will have access to all my images,  thank you


Protect them from your friend stealing them as he's putting them on your website?  I guess all you can really do for that is get a new friend.

If you want to stop people visiting the site from stealing them, there still isn't a whole lot you can do.

You can limit it to some extent, but nothing you do can 100% prevent it.

If you can see it, you can steal it.



You can make the online previews too small for a good print (but some people will do it anyway).  You can slap a big watermark on it, but then there's a big watermark on it, lol.  You can disable 'right clicking' on it, but people can still just take a screenshot...


----------



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Jul 21, 2010)

Besides DVD and external drive backups, you can buy domain name at Godaddy ($10/Year) and get 10Gb of free storage. 

About your website, did you think about buying turn key platform ? Or use any of open source galleries ?


----------

